# 3D shoot at Toad Lake MN



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Great day for a 3D shoot. The boys at Toad Lake did an awesome job setting up their 42 target course. Will not miss this shoot next year.

Here I am full draw on a turkey










A buddy shooting a Caribou










I am drawing an a bear


----------

